# Introducing Amelia Rose. KittyVentura's birth story. **OP updated with full story**



## KittyVentura

Hello guys. 

Baby finally arrived 9 days late.

I will come and do a proper update asap but figured you'd all like the good stuff first. Pics and nitty gritty details.

So:
Total labour time from waters breaking - 36hrs
Total labour time from first contraction - 32hrs
Total labour time from established labour - 8 hrs
Active second stage (pushing) - 36 mins
*
Amelia Rose was born at 8:06pm on 3rd June weighing 7lb 8oz.*

I had a walking/mobile epidural. I wasn't actually allowed to walk or be mobile anyway as I was rigged up to monitors and IVs for antibiotics due to the infection risk as waters had gone for so long but it was a VERY positive epidural. Basically there's no constant drip drip. They give you a small dose initially and then you're hooked to a machine with a button and you press for a little top up as and when which can increase your dose to a high one or just be used to maintain a low dose which is what I did. Meant I could still feel the pains (was still using G&A for some) but they were much more manageable for a non active labour on my back. I stopped topping up as it came near to pushing time and was able to feel and have the real urge and desire with each push. I delivered unassisted and didn't tear etc. Vag escaped unscathed haha.

All in all it was actually a very good and easy birth. I was glad I didn't need inducing and got to experience the gradual start of contractions etc. Delivering her was easy when it came to pushing... I'm guessng because she was TEEEENY. I'm sure Fin was never that small even though he was 1oz smaller haha.

Amelia is so so so perfect. VERY eager to feed and has a pretty good latch but needs some work. The BF peer support worked who I saw in the hospital had a grapple of my jugs thouh and said I have great equiptment and a great supply of colostrum so we should have a successful BF time this time round.

Fin's home now and is being very sweet with her but not overly interested :cloud9: My whole family in one place for the first time.

I just love them so much. 

Here are some pics for you all 
*
FULL BIRTH STORY*

So. I want to write out my detailed birth story as I did this with my son. Don't actually expect anyone to read this.

My pregnancy with Amelia was a very tough one. My SPD kicked in at 11 weeks and by 16 weeks they were recommending I went on crutches. By 20 weeks I was on strong pain relief and had been advised I could do myself permenant damage and prolonged mobility issues if I tried to carry another baby after Amelia. The SPD and way I was holding myself was causing a bad spinal curve. It was especially hard as I'd always been a very active Mummy to Finlay and I progressively got more and more immobile until I could hardly manage to take him out or even play with him. It near broke my heart and I won't lie, my pregnancy with Amelia was one of the darkest and most challenging times of my life. Of course not for a moment do I regret it all, she's worth every minute of that difficult pregnancy.

Amelia was breech until just after 36 weeks and finally turned and was confirmed by a scan. My due date came and passed and with the problems with my mobility and the pain I was MISERABLE. Luckily 3 days overdue I found out I'd won Ian and I a holiday to New York and that certainly helped the following days go faster with all the excitement. At term + 6 I went for a sweep and the midwife couldn't even find my cervix let alone sweep me. It meant I was very likely to need inducing at term+10 so I started preparing mentally for this and allowed myself to relax and stop watching for labour signs.

At term+8 I was clearing up after lunch at 2pm and suddenly felt a lot of wetness down stairs. It wasn't a gush or very much so I excused myself thinking it might be my plug. My pants were very wet, too wet to be discharge, so I stuck a pad on and waited it out a couple of hours. The pad was getting very wet and clearly smelt like waters (Spermy - I remembered from last time) so at 4pm we rang L&D to have it confirmed as waters gone. With Fin my waters went but no labour so I was well aware of the importance of timing these things due to the risk of infection.

At L&D they took a swab and confirmed the waters had broken. After a little monitoring we were sent home with instructions to:
A - If in established labour within 18 hrs of waters breaking, go to L&D as normal
B - If labour starts but not in established labour within 18 hrs (8am next morning) to go in as will need antibiotics over 4 hrs so they'd want me in early to ensure I got these in time
C - If not in labour within 24 hrs of waters breaking (2pm next day) to go in to be induced.

Well, at 6pm my contractions started and by 7pm they were coming every 4 mins and lasting 30 seconds so I got very excited thinking this was it. By 8pm they had tailed off and were coming every 15-30 mins so I went to bed. I decided I didn't want everyone knowing and texting non stop for updates so made a point of posting continuous mundane updates on FB to hide the "scent" lol.

Had a very bad night of sleep waking every 15-30 mins with each contractions but managing to dose off in between. At 4am they ramped back up and started coming every 15 mins consistently and increasing over time. By 6am they were coming every 7 mins so I woke Ian to get me breakfast and ring Rose (MIL) to come and get Fin. Fin was collected and I had a good old cry about the fact that that was the last time I'd see him as my only baby. Fin, on the otherhand, couldn't wait to leave and dragged his beloved Grandma to the backdoor to leave.

We made our move to L&D and got in around 8am. Typically, as soon as I led down to be monitored the contractions stopped. As soon as I moved they would start up but staying still was definitely making them wane. The midwife (Nyra) checked me and I was 2-3cms and she managed to give me a good sweep which got my contractions started. She also broke my fore... or hind (I forget which) waters and moved me to a delivery suite. The room my daughter would be born in.

After the sweep and waters breaking the contractions started thick and fast. I knew, from experience with Fin, that a mobile labour was very unlikely due to the amount of monitoring I would need and the IV anti-biotics I was now on (18 hrs had passed before reacing established labour - Scenario B). I knew I was going to be labouring on my back for the most part so I made it very clear to Nyra that I would require an epidural as soon as I was established. Epidural was in my birthplan right from the start. I had one with Fin which was very successful and have no interest in the full "natural" experience. After the pregnancy I had had I was so totally done with pain. I did not, under ANY circumstances, want pethidine or other narcotics. Just didn't float my boat.

I was fitted with a canula which took a few attempts, a senior MW needing to help and a few vein "blow outs" (I STILL have the bruises now) and given the first dose of antibiotics and managing on G&A for the contractions. I managed a few twattish comments like "It feels like I have botox in my lips" and "My face feels like fuzzy felt"

A couple of hours later I was checked again and was 4-5 cms so I reitterated that I would like an epidural and Nyra notified the anesthetist. I actually could have coped longer before I got the epidural but knew I wouldn't last the whole time so figured may as well get it done asap.

The anesthetist arrived shortly after and this was about 2-3pm. I remember because the MWs changed shifts then and my new MW (Nicky) came in while I was facing away from the door with my arse and back exposed for the epidural to be fitted. I said "Hi Nicky, you're the first person to meet me arse first". I think she liked that. 

Because of my unnatural spinal curve it took a good 4-5 attempts for the anesthetist to get the epidural needle in as he kept hitting my vertabrae. That hurt, a LOT despite having local in. My back is still sore and bruised now. Eventually, after about 30 mins of trying they got it in place. I had a walking/mobile epidural. I wasn't actually allowed to walk or be mobile anyway but it was a VERY positive epidural. Basically there's no constant drip drip. They give you a small dose initially and then you're hooked to a machine with a button and you press for a little top up as and when which can increase your dose to a high one or just be used to maintain a low dose which is what I did. Meant I could still feel the pains (was still using G&A for some) but they were much more manageable for a non active labour on my back. I stopped topping up as it came near to pushing time and was able to feel and have the real urge and desire with each push. 

Anyway. The time then whizzed by. I was 7-8cms at 4pm and fully dilated at 6pm. Nicky wanted me to wait a while before pushing to enable Millie to come down fully first. I was happy this would give ample time for the epidural to weaken up plenty. By this time I hadn't eaten or slept for a long time and I was shaking uncontrolably and felt I would pass out. I felt terrified I wouldn't have the strength to push. I cried to Ian because I felt SO scared.

At about 7:30 I was given clearance to push and got down to it. My contractions had spaced out by then so wasn't getting many chance but suddenly I could feel her head was right there and knew I'd have her here soon. Then, 2 pushes later her head was out and then her body and she was here. Our beautful baby girl was born 3rd June at 20:06 after around 35 mins of pushing... and she had HAIR. She actually had hair. Lots of it and dark too. 

She was put straight onto my chest and we had skin to skin, Ian cut the cord after a little while and I got her latched for a feed. We spent some perfect moments in that room, gazing at our perfect creation and marvelling at the fact she'd done it again and this time our family was complete. Amelia Rose had arrived, 9 days late!

My placenta was stubborn and took a while to be delivered, and a senior MW had to come help... but once it was done... I was done. I didn't tear at all. I had the minorest of grazes but no stitches required. The low level of epidural also meant I could walk again within 2 hours and go for a pee by myself. Amazing.

I was settled into a room for the night as they needed to do obs on Amelia for 12 hrs and she and I spent that night co-sleeping and feeding in our little bubble. Then, the next day at midday we were sent home.

Fin met her a few hours later and is besotted. For the most part he takes no interest but when he does he is VERY sweet and kind and caring. He gives her kisses and likes to rub her head. When she cries he looks all concerned and rushes to see what's wrong. He's made me so proud of him... and shocked at how grown up he is. 

We're very much in love now a week on and are settling well into being a family of four, a complete family. Mummy, Daddy, Son & Daughter!

xx
 



Attached Files:







179721_10151788952450338_702910337_24328735_1765333661_n.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 110









562560_10151788952890338_702910337_24328741_1312188420_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 105









540356_10151788953390338_702910337_24328744_1556709135_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 97









539931_10151788953545338_1917787535_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 94









9684_10151788954460338_1194630378_n.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 104


----------



## Katielouisa

beautiful congrats xx


----------



## Learnermum

Congratulations - she is gorgeous!


----------



## foxiechick1

Congratulations! She is beautiful! xx


----------



## sequeena

Yay she's here! She's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Oh lordy she is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! Congrats mama :hugs:


----------



## Vicky1982

Congratulations, how much did she weight?


----------



## cdj1

Awh thats wonderful, one of each...i cant remember - did you know you were expecting a girl? How much did she weigh. Hope you are feeling great xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Sorry guys. Weight added to OP - 7lb 8oz.

Thanks for all the kind comments xx


----------



## TennisGal

Congrats, well done...and what a cutie pie!

She looks like Fin in some of those pics, no??


----------



## jellybean83

congratulations to you all


----------



## RedRose

Welcome to the world LO! Well done mama! X


----------



## Poppy7

Aaawww she's is beautiful! Congrats Kitty. I hope the feeding goes well. I'm a trained Peer Supporter too so shout if you have any questions.xx


----------



## lauzie84

huge congratulations. She is beautiful xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations hun :flower:

She is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## krissy1984

congratulations she is gorgeous! x


----------



## mum_erin

congratulations and welcome to the world Amelia Rose! what a great date of birth too, 03/06/12 - all the numbers double :)


----------



## edthedog

Been on the look out for updates from you; massive congrats, she is just gorgeous!

Enjoy every second xx


----------



## DJ987

She's lovely :D congratulations xx


----------



## Broodypants

Gorgeous girlie! Congratulations to you all, glad it went well for you. Xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

well done, she's gorgeous :)


----------



## staceyg

congrats! she is gorgeous :)


----------



## lucy_x

Shes absolutely gorgeous hun! well done xx


----------



## shx

Congrats! Shes beautiful x


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Ahhh what a beautiful young lady!, congratulations  xx_


----------



## Arisa

oh wow you had your baby, horrah :happydance: wow she is so so cute,actually she looks very similar to my wee girl, the same dark hair and little cherub lips
well done girl, you did an amazing job xoxo :hug:


----------



## KittyVentura

Just a few additional melty pics of her meeting Fin coming up...
 



Attached Files:







601408_10151790298420338_438905146_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 26









11739_10151790298655338_1884210759_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 27









600529_10151790297805338_514722907_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 23









380340_10151790300965338_702910337_24334811_1018706691_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 26









533427_10151790301070338_1325929380_n.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Mummy Bean

Congrats.


----------



## rwhite

She is beautiful! Congrats :cloud9:


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh she is beautiful, congratulations on the new addition :flow:


----------



## jogami

Been waiting for this birth story!!!

Congrats hun on the birth of your little princess and what a lovely family you have! :hugs:

All the best x :flower:


----------



## Natasha2605

She beautiful, congratulations xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Congrats hun, she's so cute xx


----------



## Meredith2010

Aw congratulations xx


----------



## pinklightbulb

Beautiful girl :) Congratulations!!


----------



## lhancock90

Congratulations Kitty! Shes beautiful!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations hun, she is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: x x x


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Jem this is amazing!!! So pleased for you my darling millie moo is absolutely adorable and so much hair!!! Well done gorge xx


----------



## kellie_w

Huge congratulations to you all, she is absolutely beautiful xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Thank you all, we're so in love xx


----------



## summer rain

congrats! xx


----------



## bluebell

:happydance: Big congratulations and welcome to the world Amelia Rose :cloud9: All your pics are gorgeous especially the last one with Fin and Amelia together, awww :D

xx


----------



## x Michelle x

Congrats, she is just lovely! Enjoy all those newborn cuddles :)


----------



## RedRose19

awww congrats :cloud9: she is lovely :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

Congratulations! She's lovely! X


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats!!! She's beautiful!! :)


----------



## Tink84

Awww Jem she is gorgeous :kiss: No wonder you are on cloud :cloud9:


----------



## Missy86

She is lovely, congrats


----------



## arj

Congrats!! I bet she looks the sweetest thing sleeping in her beautiful nursery :flow:


----------



## mumandco

Congratulations she's absolutely gorgeous x x


----------



## taylor197878

congratations she is very cute she look like her big brother apart from the hair colour.


----------



## tootyfruity

Congratulations! VERY beautiful ickle girl <3


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Kitty, she is gorgeous x


----------



## tu123

KittyVentura said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Baby finally arrived 9 days late.
> 
> I will come and do a proper update asap but figured you'd all like the good stuff first. Pics and nitty gritty details.
> 
> So:
> Total labour time from waters breaking - 36hrs
> Total labour time from first contraction - 32hrs
> Total labour time from established labour - 8 hrs
> Active second stage (pushing) - 36 mins
> *
> Amelia Rose was born at 8:06pm on 3rd June weighing 7lb 8oz.*
> 
> I had a walking/mobile epidural. I wasn't actually allowed to walk or be mobile anyway as I was rigged up to monitors and IVs for antibiotics due to the infection risk as waters had gone for so long but it was a VERY positive epidural. Basically there's no constant drip drip. They give you a small dose initially and then you're hooked to a machine with a button and you press for a little top up as and when which can increase your dose to a high one or just be used to maintain a low dose which is what I did. Meant I could still feel the pains (was still using G&A for some) but they were much more manageable for a non active labour on my back. I stopped topping up as it came near to pushing time and was able to feel and have the real urge and desire with each push. I delivered unassisted and didn't tear etc. Vag escaped unscathed haha.
> 
> All in all it was actually a very good and easy birth. I was glad I didn't need inducing and got to experience the gradual start of contractions etc. Delivering her was easy when it came to pushing... I'm guessng because she was TEEEENY. I'm sure Fin was never that small even though he was 1oz smaller haha.
> 
> Amelia is so so so perfect. VERY eager to feed and has a pretty good latch but needs some work. The BF peer support worked who I saw in the hospital had a grapple of my jugs thouh and said I have great equiptment and a great supply of colostrum so we should have a successful BF time this time round.
> 
> Fin's home now and is being very sweet with her but not overly interested :cloud9: My whole family in one place for the first time.
> 
> I just love them so much.
> 
> Here are some pics for you all xx

Awww! Well done you! She is lovely. And you have chose a beautiful name:hugs:


----------



## Justme

Massive congraulations.xxx


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Awwh gorgeous baby! Congrats! :D


----------



## KittyVentura

A few more pics for you to all fawn over haha xx
 



Attached Files:







526125_10151797187460338_690775705_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8









600700_10151798617080338_1174004978_n.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 8









582429_10151799484985338_1045493128_n.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 9









303533_10151797188530338_1156824937_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10









580019_10151793665690338_794103251_n.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Raven24

Congrats she is perfect xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

shes gorgeous! congrats x


----------



## kissesandhugs

soo precious!!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations, shes gorgeous. Beautiful name too. :)


----------



## Blizzard

Gorgeous! Congratulations hun :). Xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

she is beautiful! Congratulations! x


----------



## Snowball

She is beautiful!!! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations Jemma x


----------



## KittyVentura

Thank you everyone. She's just so perfect <3 xx


----------



## shelx

Yours was the quickest bnb pregnancy ever :haha:
Congrats she so gorgeous! And very like Fin!
Hope the lil man is adjusting to your lil princess being here
xx


----------



## KittyVentura

OP updated with full story xx


----------



## EmyDra

Well done :D she's goooorgeous!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats hun, she's beautiful xx


----------



## lovemybubba

Aww she really is a little stunner! Congratulations x


----------



## Quackquack99

Congrats, she is beautiful x


----------



## xarlenex

Shes like a little doll!! :cloud9: congrats!


----------



## honeybee2

Found your birth story mama!

She's gorgeous xx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

So beautiful, congrats xx


----------



## KittyVentura

:cloud9: Thank you so much ladies xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

shes beautiful hun, congratulations xxx


----------



## Blob

Aww she really is gorgeous :cloud9: congratulations


----------



## Macmad

Congratulations. She's gorgeous and lovely name. X


----------



## CormacksGirl

Congrtas!! i was just thinking of you and decided to go rummaging. Amelia is lovely!!!!x


----------



## BlackBerry25

Adorable lil darlin! <3 Congrats :cloud9:


----------



## rebeccalouise

congrats hun, she's gorgeous :) awesome name too ;) xx


----------



## barneybear1

Truly beautiful x


----------



## KittyVentura

Just read back on this. Can't believe how quick the time has gone and now that tiny thing is an active, mobile little diva. Fin and her have remained as close as they could possibly ever be. They adore each other. Life is so very, very good.

https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/c0819925282d91b14b33b53ed504478d.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/4ef063da051664cf2d446c73380ad5c5.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/fea99474ea31fb738609f460224cb1d2.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/f9e4540010fcf8d373cd8629e1d5b435.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/4f432ad0ce439e407adcc9f8241231f8.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/e4359eb85fb7e0a4ef8c6efc71d25504.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/2e9d65e38bc44e917487921b35432354.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/d3b3b1d775a8f2c18293ba0bc2f87d15.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/5aae180563c2f5764e58dc7ad3955e3e.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/b82c33e4e45299939c3d85e976ae24ae.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/05d64f1c212c4e189bd3726ed52eec95.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/704790b835b27aa80eb391d2a62a3769.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/56a9f96cebd6862cefdce173bdef5843.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/2c6d224003a7fce19d20eeaf9617827d.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/8c1701d4b4d2d2f685af44719ee26bf7.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/21005bff11b11b23f1d87c2945cd36ae.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/bf7dbe0428d2202d700df5bc1cd9f7e5.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/6b5e3533f6529a468d3450978ba1571c.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Beautiful :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

She is absolutely adorable, you must be so proud! :)


----------



## Breezeway

Congrats!


----------

